# Rootzwiki tapatalk on iPad



## firejackson1 (Jun 15, 2011)

I bought the tapatalk hd app on my grandpas iPad lol i dont own one lol and for some reason the only forum I can not connect to is rootzwiki the only reason I bought the app I bought the rootzwiki app on android phone but I don't always want too use the smaller screen so if anyone could help I really would appreciate it


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

firejackson1 said:


> I bought the tapatalk hd app on my grandpas iPad lol i dont own one lol and for some reason the only forum I can not connect to is rootzwiki the only reason I bought the app I bought the rootzwiki app on android phone but I don't always want too use the smaller screen so if anyone could help I really would appreciate it


We are currently in the process of upgrading Tapatalk on the server... so it'll be down for a bit. Once it's back up, we'll make an announcement on our Twitter feed at http://www.twitter.com/rootzwiki


----------



## firejackson1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok thank u it's my first time with tapatalk ever I just bought it so just wondering thank u


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

firejackson1 said:


> Ok thank u it's my first time with tapatalk ever I just bought it so just wondering thank u


No worries. We'll have it back up soon. It's not you, it's us.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

See this: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23983-the-new-tapatalk-app-doesnt-work/unread/


----------



## clintro (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL, kind of Ironic HUH?


----------

